# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τα ναζιάρικα τσουλουφάκια!!

## CreCkotiels

*Επιτέέέέέέλους!!!* :Innocent0006: 
Επιτέλους ήρθε ο μικρός μου άγγελος , το μικρό μου κοκατιλάκι (το οποίο παρεπιπτώντος είναι η δίδυμη αδελφούλα της Πηνελόπης της κας.Χρύσας! :Rolleye0012: )
Σήμερα το πρωί έφτασε στα χ'ερια μου και ομολογώ πως όταν την είδα την περίμενα πιό μεγάλη..είναι πολύ μικρούλα χαχαχα!
Στο αμάξι μέσα , στο κλουβί της μεταφοράς της ήταν πολύ ναζιάρα .. πλησίαζε στα κάγκελα και ήθελα να μου "δαγκώνει" το δάκτυλο !!
Ο πατέρας μου τρελάθηκε όταν την είδε... του άρεσε πολύ και μου λέει να πάρουμε και αρσενικό !! Ήμαρτον...
Στο σπίτι όταν πήγαμε της έβαλα τροφή την (είναι καλή???) :
 


 και προσπάθησα να την μεταφέρω από το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο...!!!
Εκεί τα χαλάσαμε , δεν ήθελε ... οπότε αναγκάστικα μετά από μια ώρα παρακάλια και να παίζει με το χέρι μου την έπιασα και την έβαλα (κέρδισα και μερικές δαγκωνιές!! :: )
Ήταν μέχρι και της 17:00 στο πάτο του κλουβιού ... απλά κάποιες φορές άκουγα την φωνούλα της (μόνο όταν με έβλεπε) και τέλος τώρα που αποφάσισε να κοιμηθεί ... ανέβηκε σε ένα κλαδάκι!!
Δεν μπόρεσα να την τραβήξω φωτογραφίες μόνο μία ίσα ίσα για να την δείτε τις άλλες από εβδομάδα!!! :Happy: 


Το μωρό μου λοιπόν (2,5 χρονών !!!!)







άααααα ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω την κα.Χρύσα (xrisam) και τον κ.Νεκτάριο (blackmailer) για την καθοδήγιση στο ψάξιμο , και την φίλη μου (γιατί έτσι νιώθω για αυτήν) , την Κωνσταντίνα που όλο αυτό το καιρό ακούει τον πόνο μου και που με βοήθισε να επιλέξω το όνομα της μικρούλας τσουλουφίνας!!! :Party0028: 
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! :Happy0030: 
Και φυσικά όλα τα μέλη και την διαχείριση για κάθε βοήθεια που προσφέρετε !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμάν, αμάν ομορφιές!!!!  :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0159: 
Να σου ζήσει Μάριε, να τη χαρείς τη μικρή σου για πολλά πολλά χρόνια και να μας δείχνεις συχνά φωτογραφίες να την χαζεύουμε παρακαλώ!!!!  ::  ::  :: 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια η αλήθεια είναι ότι το λίγο καιρό που είμαι στο φόρουμ πολλά παιδιά έχω φτάσει να τα θεωρώ φίλους μου και εγώ (μέσα σε αυτούς και εσύ φυσικά)
Είπες όμως ότι είμαι η "νονά" αλλά δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα της μικρής καλέ!!!!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Είπες όμως ότι είμαι η "νονά" αλλά δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα της μικρής καλέ!!!!


αμάν το ξέχασα !! 
Λοιπόν η κοπελάρα μου λέγετε _Μόκκα_ !!!  :Party0003:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά εύχομαι !!!!!!!!

Να είσαι καλά να το χαρείς φίλε Μάριε, το καλύτερο δώρο για τις μέρες αυτές. 

Μπράβο βέβαια και στα παιδιά ( Χρύσα - Νεκτάριο ) για την βοήθεια που σου έδωσαν, αυτό μας χαροποιεί ακόμα περισσότερο. 

*Το φόρουμ είναι εδώ και δείχνει το πραγματικό πρόσωπο μέσα από την επικοινωνία των μελών - σαν οικογένεια.* 

Περιμένουμε ακόμα περισσότερα βίντεο και φωτό στη συνέχεια.

----------


## ninos

Καλώς όρισε στο σπιτικό σου ή μικρούλα  :Happy: 

Πρόσεχε λίγο με το σχοινί, διότι μου φαίνεται με πλαστικές ίνες και εάν ξεθωριάσει μπορεί να μπλεχτεί στα δάχτυλα της μικρής.

Μου είχε τύχει σε ένα καναρινι και ακόμα θυμάμαι τον εφιάλτη μέχρι να το ξεμπλεξω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά , 
πώς θα καταλάβω ότι δεν φοβάτε να την χαιδέψω?
Με άφησε και της χαίδεψα τα δακτυλάκια αλλά μέχρι εκεί  :Rolleye0012: !!Απο το λοφίο της (την συμπεριφορά του) μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι,κάποια διάθεση???
κοίταξα εδώ αλλά δεν έγραφε κάτι ...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...παγάλου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν θέλει χαδάκια θα το καταλάβεις.... Μπορεί να έρθει κοντά στο χέρι σου να σκύψει λίγο το κεφαλάκι και να περιμένει, μπορεί να τρίβει το κεφάλι σε κάποιο παιχνίδι...Τέτοιες συμπεριφορές συνήθως σου δείχνουν ότι θέλει χάδια στο κεφαλάκι.... 

Υπομονή όμως, πιστεύω είναι πολύ πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να την "ενοχλείς". Θεωρώ πως πρέπει απαραιτήτως να την αφήσεις μέχρι να φάει και να πιει νεράκι. Αυτά τα δύο πρέπει να σε απασχολούν αυτή τη στιγμή. Όσο αλληλεπιδράς μαζί της, μπορεί να μην στο δείχνει αλλά να τρομάζει πιστεύω! Μόλις την δεις να εξοικειώνεται λίγο, ξεκίνα την εξημέρωση!  :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΝΑΊ ναι δεν την πειράζω !Απλά δέν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ με το βλέμμα που με κοιτούσε!!!!! :Love0033:

----------


## xrisam

Αντε επιτέλους!!! Τι κούλα καλέ είναι αυτή??? Κούκλά η Μόκκα!!

Να την χαίρεσαι Μάριε την κουκλίτσα σου, να περάσετε πολλά χρόνια μαζί!!

Εχουμε τις διδυμές Όλσεν σε κοκατίλ!!! Μα τέτοια ομοιότητα....

----------


## Vrasidas

Να τη χαίρεσαι φιλε μου Μάριε την ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ σου. Συντομα θα "ξεψαρώσει" και θα μας χαρίσεις κι εσυ απιστευτες φωτογραφιες απο τις ομορφες στιγμες σας!

Αντε και φυσικα με εναν ΞΕΡΞΑΡΟ (αν και Ξερξης δεν ξαναβγαινει, εσπασε το καλουπι)  :Stick Out Tongue:  για την Μοκκα σου  :Happy:  ::

----------


## xasimo

Φτου τους! Φτου τους Μαριε!
Και στη Μοκα θα κιτρινισει το μουτρακι της? 
Ειναι μια κουκλα ετσι... :Big Grin:

----------


## Esmi

Μάριε είναι υπέροχα και τα δύο!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οχι Κατερινα, μονο στα αρσενικα normal grey κιτρινιζει το προσωπο. Τα θυληκα normal grey μενουν γκρι. Normal grey ειναι η μεταλλαξη

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λιαστήκαμε που λιαστήκαμε σήμερα #508 παίξαμε κιόλας μέσα στο σπίτι πριν φάμε το μεσημεριανό μας (κροκέτες) . :Sign0008:

----------


## Ariadni

Τελεια η φωτογραφια που ξυνεις το κεφαλακι του Εκτωρα και η αποκατω με τη Μοκκα!

----------


## Esmi

Καλά το τσουλούφι της Μόκκας δεν υπάρχει!Είναι απίστευτο!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχο νημα υπέροχα τσουλούφια να σου ζήσουν Μαριε,πολλες φωτογραφίες δεν της βλέπω μονο σε εμένα συμβαίνει?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη δυστυχώς έγινε ενα μπέρδεμα στο photo bucket μου και δημιουργηθηκε αυτό το προβληματάκι με τις φώτο . 
Από βδομάδα θα είναι όλες ξανά έτοιμες .  :Happy0064: 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια .

----------


## CreCkotiels

:110:  :48: 
Σήμερα πάντως εμείς ντυθήκαμε , στολιστήκαμε , μάθαμε τα κάλαντα και γράψαμε γράμμα στον Άγιο Βασίλη !!  :Candycane2: 
Άντε καλά μας Χριστούγεννα και Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά !!  :Candycane2: 

 :109:

----------


## Ariadni

Ο φιογκος του Εκτωρα κλεβει την παρασταση! Δεν εχω λογια γι αυτα τα μικρα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχαχα, ειναι τελειες! Εκτυπωσε τες και στειλτες για καρτες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σήμερα είχαμε καλό καιρό οπότε είπαμε να μπανιαριστούμε και να γίνουμε καθαρά παιδάκια !  :: 
Βέβαια εγώ το ήθελα αρκετά αλλά η Μόκα και ο Έκτωρας δεν είχαν καμία μα καμία όρεξη ! χαχαχαχαχα  :: 
Δεν πειράζει , εγώ τα έκανα πάντως !  :Rolleye0012: 

Δείτε εδώ τσατίλα , δείτε εδώ ένα ύφος ! χαχαχαχαχαχα 




 Η Μόκα σαν ξεμαλλιασμένο  γουρουνάκι  είναι , αχαχαχα 





ε και λίγο πιο φυσιολογικές φωτογραφίες 








και εδώ μια παλαιότερη του Έκτωρα :

----------


## xrisam

Χαχχαα!!! Υπέροχα είναι!!! :Love0033:

----------


## niotheros

Πανέμορφα καθαρά τσουλουφάκια!!!  :Happy0064: 
Η αλήθεια είναι ό,τι και ο δικός μου τις προάλλες δεν είχε και πολύ όρεξη για μπανάκι!
Ίσως επειδή έχει κρυώσει αρκετά ο καιρός να μην θέλουν και πολύ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ευχαριστούμε ευχαριστούμε ! 

Μπα όχι Θωμά , τα δικά μου κατά - κυρίως η Μόκα , το έχει γενικά το θέμα με το πλύσιμο ! 
Της αρέσει η μπίχλα , χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

Αν και πλέον με τόοοοσο πρήξιμο και μπάνιο που την έχω κάνει δεν λέει τίποτα , κάθεται ακίνητη την βρέχω και φεύγει ! χαχαχαχα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xεχε! Τα φατσες που ειναι αυτα τα ζουζουνια σου! Να μου τα δωσεις πολλα φιλια!

ΥΓ: Να υποθεσω οτι εκει Κρητη ακομα εχετε καλοκαιρι, ε;;; Τυχερουληδες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ευχαριστούμε ευχαριστούμε ! :: 
χαχαχαχα θα τους τα δώωσω τα φιλάακια !  :Happy0064: 
Αλέξανδρε τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνει πολύ πολύ κρύο και έχει χιονίσει και στα ψηλά ,  :27: 
αλλά τις τρεις τελευταίες μέρες έχουμε καλοκαιρία !  :Character0053:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το παρόν μας θέμα είχε γεμίσει πλέον κοντά 60 σελίδες και είναι δύσκολο για κάποιον να το διαβάζει και για εμένα να διορθώνω ότι λάθη και ελλείψεις έχω στις φωτογραφίες  οπότε θα κλειδώσει και η συνέχεια θα είναι  σΤο καινούριο θέμα της Μόκας και του Έκτωρα 
που θα ανεβάζω εικόνες , βίντεο , παιγνίδια και νέα τους θα είναι πλέον αυτό.  Τα Ναζιάρικα Τσουλουφάκια Νο.2 !! 

 :110:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα !  :110:

----------

